# sweatshop



## raffavita

Ciao a tutti.
Avrei bisogno di un consiglio.


Il romanzo è ambientato alla fine dell'Ottocento.
La narratrice parla della sua giovinezza. Dopo la morte di suo padre è costretta a lavorare in "*sweatshops*".

Definizione di "sweatshops":

"workplace in which workers are employed at low wages and under unhealthy or oppressive conditions. In *England*, the word sweater was used as early as 1850 to describe an employer who exacted monotonous work for very low wages. “Sweating” became widespread in the 1880s, when immigrants from eastern and southern Europe provided an influx of cheap labour in the *United States*..."


Anche qui è spiegato molto bene:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sweatshop

In un altro sito lo "sweatshop" è descritto come "officina del sudore" è usato in riferimento a laboratori tessili caratterizzati da pessime condizioni.

Qualcuno sa se normalmente "sweatshop" è un laboratorio tessile o una fabbrica in generale?

Non riesco a trovare un equivalente che mi piaccia.
Vi viene in mente qualcosa di carino?
Grazie mille in anticipo.
Raffuzza


----------



## micumicu

Il dizionario del tessile non lo traduce con una singola parola, ma lo definisce come "reparto di un'azienda ove le condizioni di temperatura, umidità relativa e scarso ricambio d'aria siano tali da assomigliare a quelle di un bagno turco e dannose pertanto a chi vi lavora".
Questo è tutto ciò che ho trovato!


----------



## kittykate

Ciao Raffa,

l'unica cosa che mi viene in mente è la filanda:

Il lavoro della filanda era svolto principalmente da giovani donne (prima di sposarsi) e bambine, si chiamavano _filerine_, _filandere_ o _filerande_. I turni erano pesanti, potevano arrivare da 12 a 16 ore al giorno con durissimi controlli sulla quantità e qualità del prodotto lavorato, le filerine venivano multate se non li rispettavano. Il lavoro faticoso e malsano, per i vapori delle vasche, le mani tenute nell'acqua calda (80 gradi), la polvere sempre presente. I salari veramente miseri.

Può andare?  

caterina


----------



## raffavita

Ciao a tutti,
in realtà non riesco a capire se il termine "sweatshop" è usato in senso generico o se si riferisce a un tipo particolare di fabbrica.
Nel secondo caso "filanda" andrebbe benissimo, ho solo paura di andare troppo sullo specifico.

Ecco le due frasi in cui compare.

"I was a factory girl grinding out a meager subsistence in a sweatshop."

"I wrote a hard hitting story on sweatshop conditions in the city".

Tutto qui.

Uff.
Grazie mille a voi!


EDIT: in effetti, sia che scriva "laboratori tessili" che "filande", il problema è come rendere l'idea del "laboratorio del sudore."

A meno che non decida di ricorrere a una simpatica perifrasi, tipo:
In una delle cosiddette officine del sudore, laboratori tessili bla bla.."
Che orrore!

http://www.google.it/search?hl=it&q=sweatshop+sudore&meta=

Se si fa una ricerca con "sweatshop+sudore", viene fuori un po' di roba. 
A volte il termine è usato in senso generico, altre a indicare i laboratori tessili.
Trattandosi di una donna, opterei per la seconda ipotesi.


----------



## micumicu

*S*econdo me è usato in senso generico, soprattutto dalla seconda frase io capisco così...lo percepisco come una sorta di metafora...


----------



## raffavita

In effetti sì.
Ora che mi ci fai pensare, lei è una donna, ma lavora anche con degli uomini.
Che termine/soluzione adotteresti??

Grazie mille anche a te.


----------



## kittykate

Sicuramente _filanda_ è più restrittivo di _sweatshop_, però le condizioni di lavoro erano simili e per quello mi pareva potesse rendere l'idea.

Se non ricordo male, _David Copperfield_ lavora in uno _sweatshop_, ma non ricordo assolutamente come sia stato tradotto.

caterina


----------



## raffavita

Attenzione! Che dritta!
Ora cerco subito _David Copperfield._
Torno fra poco.

Grazieee


----------



## Memimao

Oliver Twist viene messo in un _workhouse,_ che è un po' diverso come concetto.


----------



## raffavita

Ciao Memi!
Infatti ho fatto una ricerca sul testo del romanzo di Dickens e si parla solo di "warehouse", anche se nella trama del film si parla di uno "sweatshop".

http://www.google.it/search?hl=it&q=copperfield+sweatshop&meta=

Che confusione tremenda.
Grazie mille Memimao.

Stavo arrivando alla conclusione che meglio di tutti sarebbe restare sul generico, rendendo però l'idea del "laboratorio del sudore."

Secondo voi posso ricorrere a una perifrasi?
Non mi viene in mente un solo equivalente che da solo renda l'idea.
Grazie a tutti voi.


----------



## kittykate

Qui dice questo:

L’origine del termine sweatshop risale agli anni 1830-1850, e stava ad indicare un tipo specifico di laboratorio tessile in cui il datore di lavoro, denominato sweater, imponeva alla manodopera utilizzata, spesso donne e bambini, dure condizioni di lavoro, bassi stipendi ed uno stato di dipendenza paraschiavistica.
(...)
oggi usato per definire tutti quei contesti produttivi medio-piccoli dove, a prescindere dal tipo di produzione, non vengono rispettati, nei Paesi sviluppati come nei Paesi in via di sviluppo, i diritti sindacali e non vengono garantite condizioni di tutela per la salute dei lavoratori.


caterina


----------



## Memimao

Ciao Raffa

*Work*house not warehouse (deposito/mgazzino)

Laboratorio infernale/d'inferno?


----------



## Bookmom

Hello all,

I have to agree with you, Raffavita, laboratorio del sudore and not filanda is what I would use if there is no better term in Italian, and if you don't think that "sweatshop" has entered into the universal lexicon.  It would surprise me though if it hasn't, given the expanding use of underpaid, overworked "sweatshop" labor around the world, making everything from designer handbags and shoes to children's toys.

Copperfield was sent to a workhouse, I believe the difference between a workhouse and a sweatshop would be that the workhouse only paid in room and board while a sweatshop paid meager wages with opressive conditions existing in both.

Interesting thoughts to start the day!


----------



## raffavita

Ciao again.
From Bookmon's words I gather that they were primarily textile factories, weren't they?

When you hear the term "sweatshop" does it immediately conjure up the image of a textile factory?

If so, I'll write "Lavoravo in una delle cosiddette "officine del sudore", un laboratorio tessile in cui gli operai venivano sfruttati e sottopagati."

Non vedo altra soluzione se non una perifrasi.
Purtroppo no, non credo esista un equivalente in italiano. 
Wherever I looked I found a periphrasis.

Memi,

look here.

http://www.ellopos.net/dickens/dickens-copperfield-summary.asp?pg=4

They speak of a "warehouse".
How come??
Grazieeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Memimao

Perchè si tratta di _*Copperfield*!_

E'_* Oliver Twist*_ a essere spedito al workhouse


----------



## beauxyeux

Ciao bella Raffa; 
Ho trovato parecchi articoli con "officine del sudore", che fanno proprio riferimento agli ambienti malsani dove oggigiorno vengono sfruttati, anche nel nostro paese, bambini donne e uomini normalmente extracomunitari per cucire borse, o fabbricare altri prodotti commerciali.
Forse non rende a pieno l'idea che può esserci dietro "sweatshop" se vai a cercare sul dizionario, ma sicuramente rende l'idea che un lettore madrelingua potrebbe avere incontrando quella parola.
Mi sbaglio? In fondo, la cosa importante è far sì che il lettore colga la stessa sfumatura che i madrelingua colgono leggendo il libro originale, non che sappiano l'etimologia della parola...
Bacio


----------



## raffavita

Ciao superbeauxyeux.


Quindi la perfrasi funziona?
Grazie mille a tutti voi!!


----------



## beauxyeux

raffavita said:


> Ciao superbeauxyeux.
> 
> 
> Quindi la perfrasi funziona?
> Grazie mille a tutti voi!!



Io direi proprio di sì, la seconda volta basterà mettere "officina del sudore" tra virgolette e non ci saranno più problemi...


----------



## kittykate

kittykate said:


> *Se non ricordo male*, _David Copperfield_ lavora in uno _sweatshop_, ma non ricordo assolutamente come sia stato tradotto.


 


Memimao said:


> Perchè si tratta di _*Copperfield*!_
> 
> E'_* Oliver Twist*_ a essere spedito al workhouse


 


caterina


----------



## Caramelz2k

How do you say sweat shops in Italian?
Here is my sentence...
La storia parla le sezione diverse della camorra dai sweat shops, il traffico di drogue, il dumping illegale a l'assassinio. 

I'm trying to say, the story is about the different sections of the camorra from the sweat shops, drug trafficking. illegal dumping to murder. 

Grazi


----------



## hulot

Se si tratta di "Gomorra", sartorie:

La storia parla dei diversi aspetti/delle diverse aree di azione della camorra, dalle sartorie al traffico di droga, dal riciclaggio illegale dei rifiuti all'omicidio.

Prego!


----------



## Murphy

Scusa, ma non credo che "sartorie" ha la stessa sfumatura di "sweatshops", che sono dei posti dove le persone lavorano per pochissimi soldi e in condizioni davvero brutti, praticamente come schiavi.  Non c'è un'espressione in italiano per descrivere questi posti?


----------



## Caramelz2k

Si parlo di Gamorra 
Grazi


----------



## Danieloid

Murphy said:


> Non c'è un'espressione in italiano per descrivere questi posti?


Sorry, I don't think so. I'm afraid we need a very long sentence, something like:
…dallo sfruttamento della manodopera in negozi e laboratori…


----------



## Danieloid

Grazie Murphy.
In effetti _officine del sudore_ sembra piuttosto usato, quindi credo che si possa utilizzare anche in questo contesto.


----------



## hulot

Ciao, avevo pensato a un semplice "sartorie" perché nel film alcuni passaggi importanti sono dedicati all'alta sartoria per abiti da sposa, legata ovviamente alla camorra.
Ma in effetti con "sweat shops" Caramelz voleva probabilmente riferirsi a un'altra parte del film ambientata all'interno di laboratori clandestini di cucito.


----------



## Einstein

Da uno sguardo rapidissimo al libro non mi sembra che Saviano usi un termine particolare. Parla di _fabbriche clandestine_, di _laboratori in nero_ e poi descrive le condizioni. Penso che questi termini diano già un'idea su come vivono gli operai.

To Caramelz:


> Sì, parlo di Gamorra


Probably a typo, but the organisation is the *Ca*morra, while the title of the book/film is *Go*morra, from the biblical city.


----------



## niklavjus

As for "sweat shops" I can't suggest nothing better, but for "dumping" I would choose the word "smaltimento" rather than "riciclaggio". I never heard that camorra recycles something but dirty money.


----------



## Einstein

niklavjus said:


> As for "sweat shops" I can't suggest *any*thing better, but for "dumping" I would choose the word "smaltimento" rather than "riciclaggio". I*'ve* never heard that *the* camorra recycles *any*thing but dirty money.


Yes, "dump" means "buttare via".


----------



## niklavjus

Ti ringrazio moltissimo per le correzioni, Einstein.


----------



## danalto

Hi, WR!  Questa è una sitcom, Hot Properties (non ha avuto molta fortuna). Chloe in questo episodio è una sorta di Scrooge, qui è in taxi immersa nel traffico natalizio di Rockefeller Center. 

MARLEY
You don’t feel any joy?
CHLOE
No, just the pressure to feel joy. And the worst part is my friend Ava is, like, a Christmas maniac. Every year she turns our office into Santa’s *sweatshop*. I work my fingers to the bone.

MARLEY
Non prova neanche un po' di gioia?
CHLOE
No, mi sento solo obbligata a provare gioia. E la cosa peggiore è che la mia amica Ava è una maniaca del Natale. Ogni anno trasforma il nostro ufficio nel ??? di Babbo Natale. (mi spello le mani...)

_Penso che in questo contesto laboratorio sia più che adatto, che ne pensate?_


----------



## King Crimson

Sono d'accordo, anche se "sweatshop", come è stato evidenziato in questo thread ha una connotazione negativa che "laboratorio" non ha; secondo me "officina del sudore" è il termine che, in generale, si avvicina di più al significato originale.
Una curiosità: nel gioco _Simcity_, tra gli edifici che si possono costruire ci sono anche gli "sweatshop", il che ovviamente ha un impatto negativo su certi indicatori (es. felicità della popolazione) che contribuiscono al punteggio ottenuto.


----------



## raffavita

danalto said:


> MARLEY
> You don’t feel any joy?
> CHLOE
> No, just the pressure to feel joy. And the worst part is my friend Ava is, like, a Christmas maniac. Every year she turns our office into Santa’s *sweatshop*. I work my fingers to the bone.
> 
> MARLEY
> Non prova neanche un po' di gioia?
> CHLOE
> No, mi sento solo obbligata a provare gioia. E la cosa peggiore è che la mia amica Ava è una maniaca del Natale. Ogni anno trasforma il nostro ufficio nel ??? di Babbo Natale. (mi spello le mani...)
> 
> _Penso che in questo contesto laboratorio sia più che adatto, che ne pensate?_



Forse solo "officina"?
"Magazzino"?
Deve dare l'idea di un sacco di roba accatastata, right?


----------



## danalto

raffavita said:


> Forse solo "officina"?
> "Magazzino"?
> Deve dare l'idea di un sacco di roba accatastata, right?



Hm, sì, ma anche del lavorio febbrile degli elfi...

*Officina di Babbo Natale* I like it.


----------

